
Ask HN: What Ops-y product or service would you pay for? - kim0
My background is managing linux&#x2F;unix servers, cloud automation, devops, performance, security ...etc. I would like to build a product or at least a standardized service to help clients. However with the abundance of PaaS layers, and automation tools (docker, kubernetes, clouds, config-mgmt ...etc) it is unclear to me what the current pain-points for developers are?<p>If you&#x27;re running an app in production somewhere, what product&#x2F;service would you be willing to pay for? Please shoot anything you can think of, and how useful they are to you!<p>Thanks!
======
calcsam
I wouldn't say that this is a bad business to be in -- I'm sure many people in
this space have good ideas -- but it's very crowded. If you want to build a
business, I would suggest thinking of something else.

